# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Lighting Control Options



## Dave Cushing (Aug 4, 2003)

I am setting up my first aquarium, a 50 gallon planted. I am still in all the planning stages but have been browsing this and other forums for advice.

I bought a 2x96w PC light set from www.ahsupply.com. I am a little worried though that at 3.8 wpg I may have more light than I want. I am installing a pressurized CO2 system as well.

Depending on the amount of growth I get, it is possible to do a sequential operation of the lights. In other words, have one light on for 10-12 hours, then use the second light for a shorter period of time, say 5-6 hours. I realize this would take slightly different wiring, but it could be fairly easily accomplished.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Dave Cushing (Aug 4, 2003)

I am setting up my first aquarium, a 50 gallon planted. I am still in all the planning stages but have been browsing this and other forums for advice.

I bought a 2x96w PC light set from www.ahsupply.com. I am a little worried though that at 3.8 wpg I may have more light than I want. I am installing a pressurized CO2 system as well.

Depending on the amount of growth I get, it is possible to do a sequential operation of the lights. In other words, have one light on for 10-12 hours, then use the second light for a shorter period of time, say 5-6 hours. I realize this would take slightly different wiring, but it could be fairly easily accomplished.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I run a double bulb set-up also. I have the lights staggered, so that my total light time is 12 hours, but each bulb is on for only 10 hours. This way I get 65w/2hrs, 130w/8hrs, and 65w/2hrs. All I do is use two appliance timers.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm not an electrical guru, though looking at my tank I'm thinking I'm getting there. ha!

The AH kits with two reflectors come with one ballast and electric cord. How would you control the bulbs independently? This may be an elementary question, but I don't know.

I do know that with some plants that if you get too much light going then they'll grow horizontal instead of vertical. Hygrophila Polysperma is that way.


----------



## Dave Cushing (Aug 4, 2003)

Control is not that difficult. You actually have to order two single light kits, so you have two ballasts, then you wire them independantly.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I have H. polysperma growing in two tanks, it's vertical in my 4+ wpg tank, and horizontal in my 1.3 wpg tank. I think it has more to do with the type and quality of light for that species than intensity.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

O.K.
I have what I believe to be the same problem on my 10 gallon. Except, I would be satisfied with 3.8 wpg. I happen to currently have almost double that right now with a 2x36 watt kit from AHS. Everything is great!! However, my het. zosterafolia is growing to about 2.5" and stopping. My rotalla wallachii is also stunted. I know that many people don't follow the usual 2-4wpg rules on smaller tanks but, I may have gone overboard. Is there any way to run both bulbs on the same ballast with separate power cords and at separate times. This would allow me to have them on at the same time for limited "peak" lighting periods. Thanks.
Jack


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't think it's possible to have two power cords and one ballast. Sorry.









George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I've only got AH 4x55 on my 100g and if I leave the lights on too long I get horizontal growth on the green hygro, so you definitely can have some unwanted side effects to a lot of light.


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

Son of a Diddly!
Well, has anyone else here had any success growing plants at wattage this high? I guess I can rework my lights on this tank to include 2 ballasts, each with a separate bulb, power supply and timer. It'll probably cost me another 36w ballast that I'd planned to use somewhere else and a power cord but, I'm afraid that this is too much light to get any vertical growth. I never thought I'd say that! I've yet to have to prune either my rotala or stargrass and its been about a month! Very healthy but, stunted and very compact. Of all the reasons to have to rework your lighting. Too much!! 
Jack


----------



## Pedro (Jun 11, 2003)

If one was feeling adventurous--and willing to risk an electrical fire...kidding!--you could route the return wires (black) from each bulb (two per bulb) through a switch on a timer (not the same as a lamp timer). This is probably more headache than it's worth, but would certainly be far cheaper than two new PC ballasts.


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hmmm,
I feel sorta adventurous and I'm always up for a good electrical fire. Tell me more about this set up. What kind of a switch are we talking about and what kind of a timer. I'm probably looking at a headache either way here so, if you can give me details on this I can decide which one will hurt more. Thanks for the reply.
Jack


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, I don't know if Pedro is out there or not but, if anyone else knows about this and cares to expound on it, I'd be willing to try. If not I'll have to get a new ballast to separate the bulbs. Again, I'm looking to run two 36 watt bulbs off the same ballast but, at different times with one on in the morning, one in the evening, and a few hours of both on for overlapping at mid day. I'd like to give this a try if it can be done. Thanks.
Jack

The opinions expressed in this post do not reflect those of this member of the forum, the author of this topic, the topic itself, the moderators, the all wet thumb community, the United States of America, or the Human Race itself. They are the opinions of the space monkey shown in my Avatar. He tells me what to write so, blame him. Have a great day.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Electrically you could to it with relays, but the timer idea definately would not work. This is one of those DIY things where its is better, easier, cheaper and *more safe* to buy the extra ballast.

On the other subject I have 6x55 over a hundred and my hygro (sunset) grows straight to the top. No stunting. I raised this subject a while ago concerning my rotala. In the end I decided it was how I was pruning and replanting instead of lights or ferts.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

James,
What pruning technique were you able to use to correct this problem for your Rotala? It's strange some strands of it do better than others in the tank with the same lighting (not shaded) same ferts. I don't know, its just growing very slowly I guess. Thanks.
Jack

The opinions expressed in this post do not reflect those of this member of the forum, the author of this topic, the topic itself, the moderators, the all wet thumb community, the United States of America, or the Human Race itself. They are the opinions of the space monkey shown in my Avatar. He tells me what to write so, blame him. Have a great day.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Trimming the tops(giving it a haircut) will encourage lower/horizontal growth. 
In order to keep the rotala tall and straight I replant the top 2/3, discarding the roots.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

